# REGEDIT and MSCONFIG closes immediately upon opening



## ovega03 (Sep 12, 2004)

I have Windows XP Pro, and when i try to open up regedit or msconfig, they immediately close. THe reason i have been trying to get into regedit is to completely delete my old corporate edition of Norton antivirus in order to install the New norton cd i just bought.

i have seen in other posts that it is necessary to post the hijackthis log, so here it is....

if you could please guide me in how to remove this virus, i would greatly appreciate it. thank you

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 12:30:06 PM, on 9/12/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Probe\AsusProb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskswitch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Mixer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\XMGDGPUN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\User\My Documents\download\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.vcu.edu
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ce1.attbb.net
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\panels\blank.htm
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS Probe] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Probe\AsusProb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctspk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Messenger] XMGDGPUN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TaskTray] "C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TaskBar] "C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTask.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [AOL Messenger] XMGDGPUN.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {19E28AFC-EAE3-4CE5-AC83-2407B42F57C9} (MSSecurityAdvisor Class) - http://protect.microsoft.com/security/protect/wsa/shared/CAB/x86/msSecAdv.cab?1094973094796
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1408.g.akamai.net/7/1408/99...W/win/019-0123.20031218.zes4d/iTunesSetup.exe
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/abarth/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1093924034187
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37864.9462152778
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## mike5532g (Jun 12, 2004)

Task Manager, MSCONFIG, or REGEDIT disappears while opening


----------



## ovega03 (Sep 12, 2004)

i tried following the directions on that link you sent me, but NETSTATT.exe is not running in my Task Manager nor is it coming up in hijack this. I dont know what else to do. PLease help


----------



## nooter (Aug 27, 2004)

There is a newer version of Highjack than you have, could you download the newer version and post back the results of that?


----------



## ovega03 (Sep 12, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 2:22:54 PM, on 9/12/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Probe\AsusProb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskswitch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Mixer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\XMGDGPUN.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
E:\navsetup.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.vcu.edu
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\panels\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ce1.attbb.net
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS Probe] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Probe\AsusProb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctspk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Messenger] XMGDGPUN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TaskTray] "C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TaskBar] "C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTask.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [AOL Messenger] XMGDGPUN.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - (no file)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - (no file)
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1408.g.akamai.net/7/1408/99...W/win/019-0123.20031218.zes4d/iTunesSetup.exe
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/abarth/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1093924034187
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab


----------



## nooter (Aug 27, 2004)

Run Highjack again and check the box by these items and then click on the fix. Reboot the system and see if that takes care of your problem.

R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Messenger] XMGDGPUN.EXE

O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [AOL Messenger] XMGDGPUN.EXE


----------



## ovega03 (Sep 12, 2004)

i fixed what you listed, but regedit and msconfig still close


----------



## nooter (Aug 27, 2004)

Try going here and running an online virus scan and see if it comes up with anything.

http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/


----------



## ovega03 (Sep 12, 2004)

it didnt detect anything


----------



## nooter (Aug 27, 2004)

I am sorry but I am out of idea's at the moment. Maybe someone else can jump in and help.


----------



## ovega03 (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you so much for all your help. appreciate it


----------



## t1n0m3n (Sep 4, 2004)

Open regedit, after it closes, open msconfig, after that right-click on "My Computer" - "Manage" Click the plus beside "Event Viewer" Select "Application" Please check this log error log for any suspicious entries relating to the actions performed above.


----------



## ovega03 (Sep 12, 2004)

i dont see anything suspicious in that log. i really dont know what to look for, but there weren't any ERROR signs.


----------



## nooter (Aug 27, 2004)

Maybe something else to try. Try going into Task Manager (Ctrl+Alt+Del) under the processes tab see if you have (wuaumqr.exe) as a running process. End this if it is there and see if you can open Msconfig then. If so post back for removal.


----------



## ovega03 (Sep 12, 2004)

task manager also closes after opening. occurs in the same fashion as msconfig and regedit. im starting to really hate computers now


----------



## nooter (Aug 27, 2004)

Try going into C:\Windows\System32 and under tools go to folder options\ then view and check the show hidden files and folders then click apply and see if you have that file listed in the system32 folder. If you can't get there try starting in safemode and see if you can get into the regedit. Hang in there someone will help get this thing under control.


----------



## ovega03 (Sep 12, 2004)

i could not find that file in the specified folder


----------



## nooter (Aug 27, 2004)

Do you have it set to show hidden files?


----------



## nooter (Aug 27, 2004)

If you can do a search try looking for any of the following files. Be sure to include hidden files in your search. 


wincfg.scr

Explorer64.exe

TZCNUBELAX.EXE

MSCONFIG35.EXE

ivgtrpjef.exe


----------



## FinestRanger (Oct 13, 2003)

Post a fresh HJT log, please.


----------



## ovega03 (Sep 12, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 9:49:17 PM, on 9/13/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Probe\AsusProb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskswitch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Mixer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\XMGDGPUN.EXE
C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wisptis.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.vcu.edu
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\panels\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ce1.attbb.net
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS Probe] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Probe\AsusProb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctspk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Messenger] XMGDGPUN.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TaskTray] "C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TaskBar] "C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTask.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [AOL Messenger] XMGDGPUN.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - (no file)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - (no file)
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1408.g.akamai.net/7/1408/99...W/win/019-0123.20031218.zes4d/iTunesSetup.exe
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/abarth/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1093924034187
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab


----------



## FinestRanger (Oct 13, 2003)

Before we start, let's disable your System Restore. After the infection's been cleaned re-enable system restore.

Disabling System Restore in Windows XP Disable System Restore in Windows ME

*IF, for some reason, you lose the ability to use IE or lose your internet connection...open HJT-->"Config"-->"Backups"-->"Restore".*

Open _HiJackThis_. Click "Scan". Put a checkmark next to these:

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\System\panels\blank.htm

*Make sure you checkmark BOTH entries in the HiJackThis log!

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Messenger] XMGDGPUN.EXE

O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [AOL Messenger] XMGDGPUN.EXE*

O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - (no file)

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - (no file)

Close *ALL * browser windows (except HiJackThis  ) and click "*Fix checked*."

*NEXT*:

Re-start your computer into safe mode:

How to start your computer in Safe Mode

*NEXT*:

Because XP will not always show you hidden files and folders by default, Go to _Start > Search _ under "*More advanced search options*", make sure there is a check by "_Search System Folders_" and "_Search hidden files and folders_" and "_Search system subfolders_"

Next click on "_My Computer_". Go to "_Tools_" ---> "_Folder Options_". Click on the "_View_" tab and make sure that "_Show hidden files and folders_" is checked. Also, *uncheck * "_Hide protected operating system files_" and "_Hide extensions for known file types_" . Now click "_Apply to all folders_"

Click "_Apply_" then "_OK_".

*NEXT*:

Find and delete:

XMGDGPUN.EXE

Also *in safe mode * navigate to the *C:\Windows\Temp folder*. Open the Temp folder and go to_ Edit > Select All _ then _Edit > Delete_ to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000225.htm

Next navigate to the *C:\Documents and Settings\ <user's name>\Local Settings\Temp folder*. Open the Temp folder and go to _Edit > Select All _ then_ Edit > Delete _ to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Finally go to _Control Panel > Internet Options_. On the _General_ tab under "_Temporary Internet Files_" Click "_Delete Files_". Put a check by "_Delete Offline Content_" and click _OK_. Now click the "_Delete Cookies_" button and click _OK._

Empty the Recycle Bin

Post another HJT log.


----------



## ovega03 (Sep 12, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 3:04:28 PM, on 9/16/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Probe\AsusProb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskswitch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Mixer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\WINZIP\winzip32.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\User\Local Settings\Temp\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.vcu.edu
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ce1.attbb.net
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS Probe] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Probe\AsusProb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctspk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Messenger] XMGDGPUN.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TaskTray] "C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TaskBar] "C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTask.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1408.g.akamai.net/7/1408/99...W/win/019-0123.20031218.zes4d/iTunesSetup.exe
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/abarth/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1093924034187
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab


----------



## ovega03 (Sep 12, 2004)

thank god, it finally worked. i can open regedit, and msconfig successfully now. THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## ovega03 (Sep 12, 2004)

Just let me know if everything looks good. THANK YOU


----------



## Fidelista (Jan 17, 2004)

Hello 03, Looks as though you may have missed one. Easy to do!!!.
Follow FinestRangers advice and run HJT , close all browsers , and check "fix' on this item only. 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Messenger] XMGDGPUN.EXE
Good luck ! >f


----------



## FinestRanger (Oct 13, 2003)

ovega03...

Did you ensure you checkmarked BOTH instances of "O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Messenger] XMGDGPUN.EXE" the first time?

If not, rescan and make sure you get both 04 items.

If you've already tried that route, we'll have to take a slight detour to resolve it.


----------



## ovega03 (Sep 12, 2004)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 2:35:25 PM, on 9/18/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\ASUS\Probe\AsusProb.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmctrl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskswitch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\pctspk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Mixer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\IWP\NPFMntor.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\User\My Documents\download\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.vcu.edu
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.ce1.attbb.net
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ASUS Probe] C:\Program Files\ASUS\Probe\AsusProb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RemoteControl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\rmctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Jet Detection] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy\PROGRAM\ADGJDet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CoolSwitch] C:\WINDOWS\System32\taskswitch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCTVOICE] pctspk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [C-Media Mixer] Mixer.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TaskTray] "C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTray.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TaskBar] "C:\Program Files\Creative\TaskBar\CTLTask.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe" /0
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\PROGRA~1\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: AIM (HKLM)
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {19E28AFC-EAE3-4CE5-AC83-2407B42F57C9} (MSSecurityAdvisor Class) - http://protect.microsoft.com/security/protect/wsa/shared/CAB/x86/msSecAdv.cab?1094973094796
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1408.g.akamai.net/7/1408/99...W/win/019-0123.20031218.zes4d/iTunesSetup.exe
O16 - DPF: {62475759-9E84-458E-A1AB-5D2C442ADFDE} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/abarth/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1093924034187
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37864.9462152778
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab


----------



## ovega03 (Sep 12, 2004)

how does it look now?


----------



## FinestRanger (Oct 13, 2003)

Looks good. :up:

How's everything running?


----------

